# Baldness



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I just noticed some things about one of my does side of face:
- it looks like she has been rubbing one side of her face a lot
- the same side of her face looks a bit bald
- other than that she is fine
Sorry about the way I wrote that, I couldn't think of another way to write it... but I am very worried. Could it be parasites, barbering or...?
Thanks,
-Emfa


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Gentle bump


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

My thoughts would be mites or an allergy.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks. I'll treat for mites


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

or old age.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I only got her a few weeks ago, and she is quite small, skittish and has a soft, thin pelt....


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

if the mite treatment doesn't work you might want to treat for ringworm - putting on athletes foot cream on the bald patch 1-2 times a day till it clears should do the trick. (you may also want to put athletes foot powder in the bedding every 4 days.)


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

OK, thanks to you all for the great advice!


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

I'd say it's either mites or barbering.  I don't know why some mice barber (clean excessively until hair falls out) but as far as I've heard, it can occur amongst bored mice.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

That's interesting...


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I just realized that the wood shavings I use are either pine of cedar. I'm such an idiot!! Should I change them right away? Could this cause the hair loss?


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I know it hasn't been long, but bump D:


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

If they are kiln dried pine, they aren't "likely" the cause...and they should be safe. If they are cedar or untreated pine, change them immediately. I don't know that they'd cause hair loss..but they definitely cause liver and respiratory problems!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I found out it was pine, so it's OK.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Some mice can be allergic to pine...so even if it is treated, there is a slight chance she has an allergy to it. I had a mouse allergic to aspen once that would lose a lot of fur on her face if she was on aspen.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok, thanks! I've treated for mites so 'll see how she goes, if she doesn't get better I'll worm her... and if she STILL doesn't get better i'll take her to the vets...


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Is this the same side and same mouse that had the swelling? I'm wondering if it's bothering her and thus she's rubbing her face or barbering due to feeling uncomfortable?


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Um... my does have never had facial swelling...?


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Emfa Mouse said:


> Um... my does have never had facial swelling...?


Sorry about that, I stupidly thought that thread was related to you. My mistake!


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

If she is, in fact, barbering, you may notice that some of the other does in the colony will have the same problem. :lol: A doe who barbers will barber other does as well! If she's doing this, you might not want to breed her until the problem is gone, because she might do that to her babies. 

Needless to say, it could be a variety of other problems, but I didn't see that posted. ^^ I'd say treat for anything else first, and if the problem persists, it may be that your mouse is barbering.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

It hasn't cleared up, and my other doe has the same problem, so I'm thinking about taking them to the vets.... would this be advised?


----------

